# sick mouse



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi my mates mouse looks abit under the weather any ideas what it might be, itching, swollen eyes n keeps flickin its ears


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Did he treat for mites/parasites?


----------

